# Lyft deactivated my account



## Goodridesharer82 (Dec 31, 2016)

On December 30th, after completing 1944 rides while maintaining a 4.97 rating as well as being a part of LYFT's mentoring team in the Washington DC area, lyft decided to deactivate my account due to a failed background check. This occurred shortly after emailing lyft regarding a person I referrred onto LYFT's platform. My background check reflects that I have two charges that were dismissed. After sending countless emails to lyft regarding this matter as well as calling their emergency hotline services as well as instant messaging lyft regarding this matter, it's evident that Lyft does poor detailed background checks for drivers. My family is impacted by the action that lyft has taken at this time. I'm appalled that I had to experience this because I spoke very highly of lyft prior to this issue. I was a lyft driver since August of 2015. This is totally unjust.


----------



## rleezx (Dec 15, 2015)

Time to uber


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Time to find a real job


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> On December 30th, after completing 1944 rides while maintaining a 4.97 rating as well as being a part of LYFT's mentoring team in the Washington DC area, lyft decided to deactivate my account due to a failed background check. This occurred shortly after emailing lyft regarding a person I referrred onto LYFT's platform. My background check reflects that I have two charges that were dismissed. After sending countless emails to lyft regarding this matter as well as calling their emergency hotline services as well as instant messaging lyft regarding this matter, it's evident that Lyft does poor detailed background checks for drivers. My family is impacted by the action that lyft has taken at this time. I'm appalled that I had to experience this because I spoke very highly of lyft prior to this issue. I was a lyft driver since August of 2015. This is totally unjust.


How old are the charges that were dropped? Prior to working for Lyft and missed the first time around or new crimes?


----------



## Goodridesharer82 (Dec 31, 2016)

These charges occurred prior to me becoming a member of their platform. Prior to becoming a driver, they ran a background check prior to me signing up in August of 2015. These charges took place in June of 2015. Since I've been a driver, I have not comitted any misdemeanors or felonies. It's unjust.


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> These charges occurred prior to me becoming a member of their platform. Prior to becoming a driver, they ran a background check prior to me signing up in August of 2015. These charges took place in June of 2015. Since I've been a driver, I have not comitted any misdemeanors or felonies. It's unjust.


Were the charges Dui type, pumping or pandering, assault on a police officer, or did you plead to a lower level CRIME in exchange for the other charges dropped?


----------



## Goodridesharer82 (Dec 31, 2016)

Nothing close to that whatsoever. There were two misdemeanors that were dismissed prior to me becoming a lyft driver back in August of 2015


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> Nothing close to that whatsoever. There were two misdemeanors that were dismissed prior to me becoming a lyft driver back in August of 2015


Very strange? Lyft and FUBER had to redo a lot of background checks because state governments said that they weren't good enough. Try FUBER but they are using the same service.


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> These charges occurred prior to me becoming a member of their platform. Prior to becoming a driver, they ran a background check prior to me signing up in August of 2015. These charges took place in June of 2015. Since I've been a driver, I have not comitted any misdemeanors or felonies. It's unjust.


From my understanding you're only allowed to apply to Lyft once, but I would talk to a lawyer to see if you are able to get your record expunged or sealed. You should also ask your lawyer if this would remove your record from third party background check companies. Here is some info I found for D.C.: http://www.criminaldefenselawyer.co...riminal-records-expungement/washington-dc.htm


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Yea, I constantly maintain a 5.0 rating. Usually maintain a 100% acceptance rating, but started dropping it to around 92% for two weeks -- was just frustrated with Let-Down-Lyft Line. Got a text saying I was canceling too many calls, even though my acceptance rating was still deemed _excellent_. Let-Down-Lyft has gotten all psycho about cancelling because the system is on the verge of collapse. A majority of their drivers seem to hate them just as much as Fuber, which means poor service and mass cancellations. They're just trying to spread mass fear by kicking random drivers off the platform -- be careful, or else you're next. But, if you get booted, go work at McDonalds and make more money. It's really a win, win, and who doesn't like fries?


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Nothing to do but post on here until my account is reactivated! I have never had any issues with passengers- besides I drive like an old lady- so it makes no sense at all why I am deactivated!


----------



## Tyesha Brockington (Nov 29, 2018)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> On December 30th, after completing 1944 rides while maintaining a 4.97 rating as well as being a part of LYFT's mentoring team in the Washington DC area, lyft decided to deactivate my account due to a failed background check. This occurred shortly after emailing lyft regarding a person I referrred onto LYFT's platform. My background check reflects that I have two charges that were dismissed. After sending countless emails to lyft regarding this matter as well as calling their emergency hotline services as well as instant messaging lyft regarding this matter, it's evident that Lyft does poor detailed background checks for drivers. My family is impacted by the action that lyft has taken at this time. I'm appalled that I had to experience this because I spoke very highly of lyft prior to this issue. I was a lyft driver since August of 2015. This is totally unjust.


The same thing just happen to me. I am trying to find as many ppl that this has happen to so we can start a class action suit. When you applied your/our back round check was ran. So why is so long to deactivate drivers account when they can deny you when you first apply because the back round information is there


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

This is happening because governments forced the companies to hire more thorough background checks. This is what Uber recently did and I'm sure Lyft copies

https://www.mercurynews.com/2018/04/12/uber-to-up-its-background-checks-for-drivers/

https://www.cnn.com/2018/06/01/us/felons-driving-for-uber-invs/index.html

https://money.cnn.com/2018/04/12/technology/uber-safety-update/index.html

https://www.ridester.com/uber-background-check/

They've tightened things because of their upcoming IPO. I have no idea what peoples crimes were but apparently these are the qualifications on Uber at least:


At least one-year U.S. licensing history (if under 23 years old, must have at least three years licensing history).
A valid driver's license and Motor Vehicle Record (MVR)
*No major moving violations*, such as DUIs or reckless driving, within the last seven years.
*No more than three minor moving violations* in the past three years, such as speeding tickets or failure to obey traffic laws.
*A criminal record* that does not include a conviction for a felony, violent crime, or sexual offense *within the last seven years*.
If this is what they check for, it appears certainly reasonable. I wouldn't want to be in a car with a driver that has any violations. These seem reasonable to me. The ironic thing is u-turns are probably moving violations and Uber promotes them based on their system and ratings. so drivers need to be careful.

Also I don't think they care about these much with Ubereats and other delivery services so there are other options.


----------



## Tyesha Brockington (Nov 29, 2018)

Thanks for the information my case was over 25 years ago I'm so not that person anymore and all of what you sent does not apply to me


----------



## Guyinbp (Oct 7, 2018)

That's really weird, you probably have a right to request the report? I know with credit scores if you're denied you can request the report. Or you can pay to have one run on yourself. Sometimes they run reports but come back with someone else's record. I would definitely call them and see if they can send the report or if they can tell you why you were "deactivated." Hate that term!


----------



## Tyesha Brockington (Nov 29, 2018)

I have it in which lyft has emailed me a copy. I'm not contesting what on it. My question is why did it take 11 months for you to use it against me


----------



## beezlewaxin (Feb 10, 2015)

Did you pass Uber's background check?

I have no problems with Lyft and I have driven and lived in Colorado (August 2015) and Nevada (December 2016) - current.

Uber is a different story. They approved me to drive in Colorado in August 2015 but I failed their background check for Nevada in December of 2016.

The rest of this post is probably TLTR for anyone that isn't dealing with being denied or deactivated after being previously approved while having no new items on their background report. I don't have a solution but I do have good info on how to get more info from checkr that you can't get any other way.



Spoiler: In March 2017 I passed Uber Colorado BG check



Interestingly after failing Uber's Background Check in Nevada I passed an Uber background check in March 2017 on my Colorado Uber account. I had just updated it with my new Nevada driver's license. Colorado allows an out of state DL and is convenient if I visit I guess.



My Uber region is still set to Denver and when I spoke to someone at checkr he told me that Uber ran a background report on me in Colorado in March of 2017 and I passed.

Apparently the requirements are different between Colorado and Nevada even though the statutes and Uber help pages indicate they are pretty much the same.

Also wanted to say that Lyft currently does not use checkr, afaik. 
*
You can (and should) request a callback from checkr's website* and it took a couple days I recall but I am so glad that *I managed to talk to them on the phone because they are extremely helpful.*

The checkr guy I talked to was based in the US and *offered to send me a copy of every background report that any company ever has done on me using the checkr service* and Lyft was not among those.

*This included all checkr reports on me regardless of which email address or phone number I gave at the time. *

The checkr guy told me about an Uber background check I was unaware of that happened for Colorado in March 2017 that I passed.

Of course he couldn't tell me why Uber decided one way or another but he was very willing to give his opinion and wasn't constrained by a script.

I have a couple misdemeanors from June 2014 but both Uber and Lyft approved me to drive in Colorado in August of 2015. And I did drive for both. I moved to Nevada in December 2016 and Lyft approved me but Uber did not.

I did use a new email address and signed up as a new Uber driver here in Nevada and my application was denied. My Colorado Uber account is still active and has even passed a periodic background check in 2017.



Spoiler: Of course I wonder if I would have had a different outcome



Of course I wonder if I would have had a different outcome here in Nevada if I had simply switched the Region on my Colorado Uber account versus signing up for a completely new Uber account here in Nevada with my new drivers license. However I still think I'd be denied here. I am almost certain that failing my Uber background check here was not in part due to creating a new Uber account versus switching regions on an existing Uber account in a different state.

My girlfriend did just that and was approved on both platforms here in Nevada with new accounts.

I should mention that Colorado is one of the states that doesn't require a Colorado drivers license to do rideshare. My Colorado Uber account is still valid even after I updated it with my new Nevada driver's license. Also I don't even have a Nevada Uber account anyway because I failed the background check... In Nevada.

At the end of 2016 I moved to Nevada and had no problems switching my Lyft account. I did not pass my Uber background check for Nevada. My record is the same on both copies of my background report that Uber sent to me.

I talked to someone at checkr about it and he told me Uber had rerun my background report in Colorado in March of 2017 and I passed it and in fact it had none of the charges on it. I was never notified by Uber or asked to consent so maybe it was not as thorough.

I really don't think they even ran another background check because the region change was instant.



This post got way too long and I am tired of editing it so I am just gonna send it.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

That's rideshare. Might as well talk shit about them now so it makes more sense when they screw you over later.


----------



## Tyesha Brockington (Nov 29, 2018)

Thank you I appreciate your feed back. However lyft used checkr to do my backround .
I'm currently speaking with a lawyer to see I have a case. Lyft never did a back round check had they done so they wouldn't be sending me a thank you for interest 11 months later. So I'm looking at cause and effect statues to see which applies to my situation to see if I have case that away. Someone drop the ball when I signed up and now me my family and car is paying for it. I'm not going to stop until exhaust ever option.


----------



## Hunter420 (May 1, 2016)

Goodridesharer82 said:


> On December 30th, after completing 1944 rides while maintaining a 4.97 rating as well as being a part of LYFT's mentoring team in the Washington DC area, lyft decided to deactivate my account due to a failed background check. This occurred shortly after emailing lyft regarding a person I referrred onto LYFT's platform. My background check reflects that I have two charges that were dismissed. After sending countless emails to lyft regarding this matter as well as calling their emergency hotline services as well as instant messaging lyft regarding this matter, it's evident that Lyft does poor detailed background checks for drivers. My family is impacted by the action that lyft has taken at this time. I'm appalled that I had to experience this because I spoke very highly of lyft prior to this issue. I was a lyft driver since August of 2015. This is totally unjust.


Lyft no longer cares about their drivers or never did, they want the media to think they do, but after hearing story, after story, and experiencing the brutality myself, its apparent. No matter if. you have a 5 star rating and perfect driving record, they just want new drivers regardless! Even the degrading comments on here, are reflected from the same people that work in the lyft sweatshops. They are demoralizing, thieves that steal drivers time and money and destroy lives, and have no moral fiber.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

So why do you continue working with them? Not a snark, I'm interested.


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Hunter420 said:


> Lyft no longer cares about their drivers or never did, they want the media to think they do, but after hearing story, after story, and experiencing the brutality myself, its apparent. No matter if. you have a 5 star rating and perfect driving record, they just want new drivers regardless! Even the degrading comments on here, are reflected from the same people that work in the lyft sweatshops. They are demoralizing, thieves that steal drivers time and money and destroy lives, and have no moral fiber.


What's it like going through life as a Victim ?
do people tune u out?
are some sympathetic to your victimization?


----------



## Tyesha Brockington (Nov 29, 2018)

Are you asking me that or someone else in the thread. I don't work for them anymore


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

Then why are you here?


----------



## UberLyftFlexWhatever (Nov 23, 2018)

Kevin Kargel said:


> Then why are you here?


Being "here" vrs. purposely working for below minimum wages while driving my asset into the ground are Two very different things.

I am the former but decline the latter

I don't complain and I don't explain

Uber was a no win for drivers so I stopped and focused on my FT position wrapping candies on a production line


----------

